# [Microbit] pas de ttyUSB0 (Résolu)

## guill73

Bonjour

je cherche à connecter une carte microbit pour y accéder en REPL

pour cela je suis sensé utiliser le device ttyUSB0 mais aucun fichier de ce type n'est créé quand je la branche.

je soupçonne un module noyau  ou bien une config de udev, mais jusqu'ici je n'ai rien trouvé de concluant

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Que dit lsusb ?

As-tu installé un pilote série USB genre FTDI ?

dans Device drivers / USB / USB Serial Converter

----------

## guill73

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse

lsusb -v :

```
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0d28:0204 NXP ARM mbed

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0d28 NXP

  idProduct          0x0204 ARM mbed

  bcdDevice           10.00

  iManufacturer           1 ARM

  iProduct                2 DAPLink CMSIS-DAP

  iSerial                 3 9900000049734e45003180170000005f0000000097969901

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength       0x0082

    bNumInterfaces          4

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              7 USB_MSC

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        3

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              6 CMSIS-DAP

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      33

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         1

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          2 Communications

      bFunctionSubClass       2 Abstract (modem)

      bFunctionProtocol       1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iFunction               4 mbed Serial Port

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              4 mbed Serial Port

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          2

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x06

          sends break

          line coding and serial state

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        1

        bSlaveInterface         2 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval              32

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass        10 CDC Data

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 mbed Serial Port

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Dans le noyau, j' activé 

USB Generic Serial DriverUSB Serial Simple DriverUSB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver 

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce résolu ?

----------

## guill73

Non ce n'est pas résolu, ceci est l'état de ma machine au moment  où j'ai posté ma question.

----------

## xaviermiller

ne pourrais-tu pas activer tous les modules USB Serial ?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ta carte se présente comme un dispositif USB-CDC, il se présente probablement comme /dev/ttyACMx (x = {0,1,2,...})

Que dit :

```
dmesg | tail -n 50
```

 quelques secondes après le branchement?

----------

## guill73

Bonjour,

Toutes mes excuses, j'ai eu des petits changements dans ma vie personnelle ce qui explique mon interruption de la conversation.

Mais mon problème demeure.

Voici les information données par dmesg après le branchement:

```

[19070.884960] usb 1-5.1: new full-speed USB device number 10 using xhci_hcd

[19070.975085] usb 1-5.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0d28, idProduct=0204, bcdDevice=10.00

[19070.975090] usb 1-5.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[19070.975094] usb 1-5.1: Product: DAPLink CMSIS-DAP

[19070.975096] usb 1-5.1: Manufacturer: ARM

[19070.975099] usb 1-5.1: SerialNumber: 9900000049734e45003180170000005f0000000097969901

[19070.996264] usb-storage 1-5.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[19070.996655] scsi host3: usb-storage 1-5.1:1.0

[19070.998225] hid-generic 0003:0D28:0204.0007: hiddev97,hidraw3: USB HID v1.00 Device [ARM DAPLink CMSIS-DAP] on usb-0000:00:14.0-5.1/input3

[19072.047320] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     MBED     VFS              0.1  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[19072.047688] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[19072.048196] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] 16512 512-byte logical blocks: (8.45 MB/8.06 MiB)

[19072.048433] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[19072.048438] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[19072.048692] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] No Caching mode page found

[19072.048695] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[19072.067579] sd 3:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Cordialement

----------

## guill73

Bonjour

A priori c'est résolu.

C'est ton message à propos de USB-CDC qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille : en activant 

USB Modem (CDC ACM) support

dans le noyau, j'ai bien un périphérique ttyACM0 qui apparait.

Merci beaucoup

----------

